# Make your own chunks..



## inkjunkie (Jun 16, 2015)

Have had several bags of chips and chunks for a while now. Pretty much every time I go low & slow on the Egg I toss a handful of chips and/or a few chunks. Have a cord+ of cherry and maple. According to my moisture meter the moisture level is 4-5%. Thinking about cutting some of it up to use as chunks. Was going to use the chainsaw but worried that the bar oil may be a problem.  Thinking the table saw will be a better bet..  any thoughts?


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 16, 2015)

I have an oak tree in my backyard.  I use a chain saw to cut the trimmed branches, then cut those with the chain saw into 12" sections to dry.  When it is aged and ready to be cut to use in my WSM, I use a reciprocating saw to cut the 12" sections into 2" biscuits.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 16, 2015)

I use a chainsaw too.   You not going to get much oil on the wood.

One time I caught all the dust out of the saw and I could see the oil in the dust so I pitched it.


----------

